# Maybe AZers can get together for a discount on this?



## severine (Dec 3, 2009)

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...e&ga_page=27&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title






Because you know you all want them!


----------



## severine (Dec 3, 2009)

Maybe this is more your style?
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...e&ga_page=84&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title


----------



## bvibert (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't know if I've ever heard of anyone decorating their toilet before....


----------



## severine (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't think I've ever heard of anyone leaving a "nice bike" note before either. But I guess *someone* does. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 3, 2009)

severine said:


> I don't think I've ever heard of anyone leaving a "nice bike" note before either. But I guess *someone* does. :lol:



No, that was just too bizarre to even comment about.  

I'm thinking about decorating the crapper at home with some stickers now though.


----------



## severine (Dec 3, 2009)

You know you want this:
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...&ga_page=122&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title


----------

